# Blackwater Falls State Park in Autumn



## Jet915 (Oct 30, 2009)

Some shots of beautiful Blackwater Falls State Park in West Virginia.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## David84 (Oct 30, 2009)

Very beautiful area - I think #3,4, and 5 do it for me the most!

-David


----------



## PatrickHMS (Oct 30, 2009)

Been there! Isn't that a WONDERFUL place to shoot photos?

As they say "*Wild Wonderful West Virginia*"!


----------



## citjet (Oct 30, 2009)

Awesome.  Incredible how different the topography is compaired to the younger landscape of the Pac NW.


----------



## Jet915 (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the comments all!


----------



## Atlas77 (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow, great place to take some shots. 

Normally I really dont enjoy waterfall shots but #2 is great! its by far my favorite of the series.​


----------



## Olcoot (Nov 3, 2009)

Strikingly beautiful series! #2 and #3 are excellent!


----------



## dry3210 (Nov 5, 2009)

2 is amazing


----------



## LarryD (Nov 5, 2009)

Great colors.......:thumbup:


----------



## WVPhotoGuy (Nov 6, 2009)

Very Great Shots! Blackwater is so beautiful this time of year.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 6, 2009)

WVPhotoGuy said:


> Very Great Shots! Blackwater is so beautiful this time of year.


 
*(What part of WV are you from???)*

Blackwater is so beautiful *ANY *time of year!

The worst day you have ever had out shooting photographs, still beats the best day you could ever have at work.

I am a Bass fisherman, have always liked to get in boat out on the lake, but there are so many times I put my rod down and start shooting....


----------



## Sirashley (Nov 6, 2009)

Dude... simply great shots... Lovely colors too!


----------



## DigitalScape (Nov 8, 2009)

Fantastic images!!


----------



## WVPhotoGuy (Nov 13, 2009)

PatrickHMS said:


> WVPhotoGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Very Great Shots! Blackwater is so beautiful this time of year.
> ...


 

As west as you can get in west virginia. If you love Blackwater you would love Twin Falls or Cathedral Falls.


----------



## camz (Nov 13, 2009)

The first and the third one just have incredible details.  It's like the trees are popping out of the shot.  I likes :thumbup:


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 13, 2009)

WVPhotoGuy said:


> PatrickHMS said:
> 
> 
> > WVPhotoGuy said:
> ...


 
Twin Falls, in Wyoming County?  My mother's family comes from Wyoming County WV, lived in Oceana.

I spent many a summer vacation up there, was sorta like a version of Mayberry, where everybody knew everybody, and everybody's business.

In the 1940's - 1960's my grandfather had a floor sanding business, he did THOUSANDS of floors in that part of WV.

Small world, isn't ?


----------



## WVPhotoGuy (Nov 13, 2009)

PatrickHMS said:


> WVPhotoGuy said:
> 
> 
> > PatrickHMS said:
> ...


 

Hahaha...Sure is! So many small towns in WV are like that.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 13, 2009)

WVPhotoGuy said:


> PatrickHMS said:
> 
> 
> > WVPhotoGuy said:
> ...


 
There are three houses right together that my grandfather built in Oceana, on the road going up to Kopperston.  I hope to get back up there someday and take some photos of them before we are all gone...


----------



## K8-90 (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow. Spectacular shots! Breathtaking scenery!


----------



## StickShifty (Nov 14, 2009)

beautiful waterfall shots!!  really like them.


----------

